# Princeton Tec Headlamp failure



## Fred_GISGuy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm an ultrarunner. I bought a Princeton Tec headlamp. I already had a Petzl but I'm always trying out new equipment. After 7 hours of use it stpped working. I can turn it on but if I shake it it turns off. I sent a message to Pricenton Tec in June 2011. I have not heard back. Anyone else have problems with Princeton Tec products? Did customer service get back with you? BTW I have a Petzl headlamp. I logged over 49 hours of use before I changed the batteries. I really like my Petzl headlamp.


----------



## carrot (Jul 18, 2011)

Which model Princeton Tec?
Which model Petzl?

The PT EOS and Quad are quite well-liked here but the other models from PT have a less than stellar reputation.
Petzl makes great products, but CPFers are definitely not their target market.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 18, 2011)

they're usually pretty responsive if you call. not so much if you email.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 18, 2011)

Obvious question but did you have it on high for 7 hours and have you tried changing the batteries? If it's the EOS it is regulated and could go quicker than the Petzl models which aren't.

I'm sure you've already thought of that but I'm just mentioning it just in case 

Good luck with customer service. I've always heard that the customer service at PT was good.


----------



## thaugen (Jul 18, 2011)

Princeton Tec customer service is stellar, but you need to call them.


----------



## carrot (Sep 30, 2011)

My PT Quad refuses to turn off. I dug it out of my backpack to use today and it appears to cycle through all the modes although the battery is low enough that it's hard to differentiate them but it will not go to "off" mode. Anybody else experience this one? I am completely stymied!

Edit: opened up the compartment to find one of the batteries had leaked, but why should that change the Quad's ability to sleep? In any case, one of the battery springs SHEARED OFF when I took out the batteries so it looks like this one has to go back to PT anyway.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 1, 2011)

the leaked electrolytes could have made their way to the switch and shorted it out. a short in the switch could explain why it won't turn off and is cycling through the modes.

btw, if the leaked battery is the source of the damage, shouldn't the battery company be refunding you and not PT?

in any case, this might be the time to invest in some AAA Eneloops. or at least Tenergy Centuras.


----------



## jammerj (Oct 1, 2011)

Princeton Tec customer service has been great in the past, I've had a led headlamp that was a couple of years old that had a broken switch, and after phone contact, they replaced it free, even the postage was paid. I still have it today, although not as bright as a modern light (probably app. 15 years old), it's a reliable back-up.


----------

